# You'll never guess what I've been making



## jskeen (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess I've regressed into a second childhood, (although my wife says I never outgrew the first one).  but I've been having a ball with these.  I mentioned that I used one of George's She/Bull oak blanks on one of them, so I thought I'd post it up here.  It sold within about an hour of posting on the slingshot forum   Black cherry and black walnut with Aussie Oak and Zicote tips, birdseye maple over black walnut with cocobolo and black cherry over walnut with zebrawood.  

A few more I'm currently taking offers on in the last pic.  As much fun as they are to shoot I've decided I like making them better than keeping them, so I'm "thinning the herd" to make room for some more.  

BTW, slingshots have come quite a way since I was a kid back in the dark ages.  Modern elastics and designs will throw 3/8 steel bearings well over 500 fps in the right hands, and are quite accurate and lethal enough for small game (as long as it's not me shooting.  I measure my groups in "minute of barn" so far).  But i'm getting better


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow those are way nicer than the forked branch with a piece of inner tube tied to it that I used to sling rocks as a kid.  Nice work.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty cool!  I'm curious how the elastic is attached to the one in the right hand picture.  They do look like fun.  I'd like to knock some squirrels a$$ end over tea kettle.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool. The almost look like art pieces. What is your target buyer for these 45 year old males looking to relive there youth but want only the finest money can buy?


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi James....very unique use of wood and workmanship. These must be real fun to design and make. I love to see these exotic woods in other art forms.  Regards Darrell Eisner


----------



## underdog (Jul 7, 2011)

Second the request for explanation of elastic fastening...

Cool looking slingshots!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 7, 2011)

James,
Those are way cool.  Brings back old memories.  I really like the one made with birdseye.


----------



## les-smith (Jul 7, 2011)

They look great. It really brings back memories. I've taken my fair share of squirrel and a rabbit or two back in my day. Which isn't really all that long ago.

Which ones are your parting with and what are you asking for them? I'm interested if you'll PM me with details.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 7, 2011)

They look awesome...........I still have one in the workshop:biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you like them.  Most of them use elastic bands that are tied to the front face of the forks with long thin strips of the same elastic.  It's called theraband, and is sold for physical therapy and rehab, and more recently for exercise and yoga.  Some use a groove in the front to help hold it in place but I've gotten to where I don't use them all the time, as a nice wide wrap of elastic tucked tightly under itself holds the bands on just fine for me.  The one at the top left has a thin saw kerf cut vertically from the front to back of the fork.  the band is doubled up around a retainer of some sort.  Traditionally it's a matchstick, but I use a thin rectangle of saddle leather.  The doubled end of the band is stretched thin and slid down into the kerf, when it's released the thickness holds it tight and the retainer keeps it from pulling through.  The top right one uses leather tabs tied over the fork front and back, then the latex tubes are pulled through them, doubled over and tied with a short section of tube .  

Lots of other fun variations out there too


----------



## clapiana (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool I have had my eye on the daisy sling shots at a tractor supply for a little bit

They are at the checkout area just staring at me . These nice looking pieces might just push me over the edge to get the rubber band spare part


----------



## jskeen (Jul 7, 2011)

clapiana said:


> Very cool I have had my eye on the daisy sling shots at a tractor supply for a little bit
> 
> They are at the checkout area just staring at me . These nice looking pieces might just push me over the edge to get the rubber band spare part



My very first custom frame still has daisy yellow tubes on it.  I've since moved on to custom cut bands, but the daisy's will still do the job.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 7, 2011)

James, let me know when you are ready to challenge this guy .... :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ieWrWLjii0


----------



## LouCee (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice! As others have said they bring back memories but I never had one that nice.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, well, well...! I've seen a lot of stuff made from my woods but a sling shot frame, that is the first...!

At first, I though...! how in a heck did he made that with some of my She/Bull-Oak when, I only remember to send him some pen blanks...??? then I open the pics and look carefully, sure it did answer my question...!:wink::biggrin:

I to, was an avid sling shot maker and shooter as a kid, I was actually pretty good at it, the main problem was that I would carry little rocks on my pockets all the time and after a little wile the pockets material would get big holes that would cost me a "big flogging" by my mum...!

Oh, oh..., I just remembered too, god forgive for the times I forgot the take the rocks out of my pockets before I would put my clothes for washing, mum used a front loader washing machine, as soon as they became available, long, long time ago and I would get a cold shiver up my back when I would hear the washing machine going with the rocks making its way out of the pockets an tumble on that stainless steel drum, what a "rack" of a noise that would make...!:frown:  That would cost me a saw a$$ every time...!:redface::biggrin:

On the other hand, I don't think that I want to have a closer look at that sling-shot forum you mentioned, I have already enough hobbies as it is and the idea of getting involved with it, would certainly get me sucked in good and proper, for sure...!

I like your sling-shots a lot and those where you combined the wood with are certainly very nice, something that could be quite "collectible"...! no, no, no, no..., I'm not going to say any more:foot-in-mouth:, I'm getting "itchy" already...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## jskeen (Jul 7, 2011)

Lenny said:


> James, let me know when you are ready to challenge this guy .... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ieWrWLjii0



Rufus is a legend in tournament slingshooting circles, (which I am not involved in, as you have to actually be able to hit a target to compete).  He was completely self taught, and never competed, but he just about never missed.  A natural savant with one of his hand whittled tree forks.  He made and gave away hundreds of them over his lifetime, and would give free shooting lessons whenever anybody asked.  Lots of the guys met him over the years, and nobody ever had a unkind word to say about him.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 10, 2011)

Those are very cool!  My son would destroy our neighborhood with one, so I won't be making any.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSU1jQoGIqo

This is the direction I'm gonna go in when I get a chance to build one.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 10, 2011)

The sling shot is my second favorite hunting weapon! In the fall I carry one every time I hunt with a rifle instead of a bow or take a ride in the truck. I like the wrist rocket style and have put meat in the pot with it many times. They are perfect for rabbits, grouse and ptarmigan without the spook factor of a firearm. Anyone who has hunted has had the experiance of seeing tons of small game they had to pass on while hunting big game, a sling shot solves that issue! BTW I am 44.

Thanks for sharing and I will definitely check out the sling shot forum!


----------



## Rick P (Jul 10, 2011)

Just watched the video.......Rufus is what traditional archers call a instinctive shooter. I shoot a bow the same way, it becomes automatic, a matter of muscle memory, but it takes a ton of practice. I shoot almost everyday and have reached the point where I can wing shoot ducks. Real hoot hunting with shot gunners! Lots of jaws dropped to the bottom of the duck boat.......


----------



## navycop (Jul 11, 2011)

Great job. I used to have a "wrist slingshot" when I grew up.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 13, 2011)

Wrist braced slingshots are a hoot to make too.  I've done a couple.  Here's the latest.  



Rick P said:


> The sling shot is my second favorite hunting weapon! In the fall I carry one every time I hunt with a rifle instead of a bow or take a ride in the truck. I like the wrist rocket style and have put meat in the pot with it many times. They are perfect for rabbits, grouse and ptarmigan without the spook factor of a firearm. Anyone who has hunted has had the experiance of seeing tons of small game they had to pass on while hunting big game, a sling shot solves that issue! BTW I am 44.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and I will definitely check out the sling shot forum!


----------



## glycerine (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## USNR'03 (Jul 13, 2011)

I keep looking at this and I KNOW I'm gonna be in trouble soon.


----------

